# Need fuel tank connector



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

I've got a new Quicksilver hose headed my way and I need to adapt the tank end to my Moeller 3 gallon tank. The tank has a male fitting on it currently, but needs female for the new hose. Anyone know of a fitting that will work with a Quicksilver 8M0061885 Fuel Line Assembly? Thanks!

-- Carl


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Your local Merc dealer should have what you need (or have a part number...). Let us know if I'm right since this has to be an issue they've seen before... Failing that, go to a very well stocked marine hardware store, bringing your new hose with you for a bit of McGuyvering... which might just include a new end for that new hose - and a complimentary new fitting on that gas tank...


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bob,

Thanks for the suggestions. I tried the McGuyvering approach last time to get what I have now. I am suspicious that fitting is leaking, so I wanted to go with a Mercury one this time around. Probably asking for too much to match the tank and the hose end with one fitting. I guess I could do a short hose between a tank fitting and the mate for the hose. I like being able to detach the hose from the tank when I throw it in the car to fill up.

-- Carl


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Use a brass hose barb
(from any hardware store)
If you don't need to disconnect it from the tank. No drips, runs or errors.









Spare tank, 3 gal Moeller I just happened to receive delivery of.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

As much as I like the detachable hose assembly, it's just one more thing to fail. I'm leaning in the "hose barb with permanent hose" direction. Thanks for making me think it through!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

And with the right size wrench it will take only a moment to remove that fuel hose and hook it up to a second tank if you keep one aboard...

I haven't had any motors that came with those "quick disconnect hose ends" in many, many years (I haven't run any small motors since the early eighties...) but I still remember how occasionally the quick disconnect ends would come un-done or allow air into the fuel line. Using a direct connection eliminates even the possibility....


----------



## SS-MINNOW (Jun 7, 2019)

I switched mine over to suzuki fittings that are like hydraulic couplers


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Just go to walmart and buy the matching set. Buying both ends there will be cheaper then getting hit at the dealership.


----------

